# Köderretter Eigenbau



## Slick (4. Februar 2011)

Moin hat grad bisschen Langweile und hab mir einen Köderretter aus Edelstahl angefertig.

http://img593.*ih.us/img593/9724/bild0101.jpg

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/3601/bild0102w.jpg


Die Bilder sind ja selbsterklärend.

Cheers


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Sehr schön #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Gut gemacht.#6

Wäre er verchromt, sähe er aus wie mein gekaufter.


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wäre er verchromt, sähe er aus wie mein gekaufter.



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht!

Saubere Arbeit! #6


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

THx

Ich werd mir glaub ich noch einen machen,aber diesmal keine Ketten dran sondern so Schnüre(beschwert mit Blei) in der Hoffnung das sich die Drillinge noch besser verhaken.

Cheers


----------



## Magdeburger (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Sehr schön gebaut, aber:

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Ding, gekauft, auch mit Ketten, sah ganz genau so aus.

Das mit den Ketten funktioniert aus eigener Erfahrung vllt. bei 1 von 10 Rettungsversuchen. Jedenfalls wenn man vom Ufer angelt. Die Ketten hängen doch durch die Schwerkraft gerade runter, wie sollen die sich mit den Drillingen verhaken?


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Die Ösen wo die Schnur durchgleitet sind großzügig gemacht damit man direkt mit dem Köderetter über dem Kunstköder liegt und die Ketten haben eine Länge von 30 cm.Da muss sich was verfangen(Drilling) :c und wenn das nicht zum gewünschten Effekt führt, ich wollt ja noch einen mit mit solchen Schnüren machen im Endeffekt wie einen Tintenfisch mit einem riesen Wollbüschel an der Unterseite.#6

Cheers


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*



Magdeburger schrieb:


> Sehr schön gebaut, aber:
> 
> Ich hatte auch mal so ein Ding, gekauft, auch mit Ketten, sah ganz genau so aus.
> 
> Das mit den Ketten funktioniert aus eigener Erfahrung vllt. bei 1 von 10 Rettungsversuchen. Jedenfalls wenn man vom Ufer angelt. Die Ketten hängen doch durch die Schwerkraft gerade runter, wie sollen die sich mit den Drillingen verhaken?


 
Nur zum Bootsangeln geeignet , da der Retter möglichst senkrecht hinuntergelassen werden muß .

Habe 'mal in'nem Ami-Katalog 'nen Retter für Uferangler gesehen , .......das war so'ne Art Korkenzieher-Spitze , die über den Köder gedreht wird , .........das Ding war an'ner teleskopierbaren(oder zusammenschraubbaren) Stange von fünf , sechs Meter Länge 'dran(wer will das schon immer mitschleppen ?) .

So'n ähnlichen Retter wie auf'm Bild hab' ich mir vor Jahren auch gebaut , ........das Rohr besteht allerdings aus Kupfer und ist mit Blei ausgegossen , ........an'ner Seite ist 'n korkenziehermäßig gebogener Draht 'dran , in den die Schnur eingefädelt wird , .........der hat sich beim Bootsangeln schon dutzendfach bewährt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass der nix fürs Uferangeln ist. Die Ketten werden einfach nur nach unten hängen und nicht in die Nähe der Drillinge kommen. Eine Lösung dafür wüsste ich aber auch. Und zwar, wenn man ein paar Schlaufen Stahlseil nach hinten abstehn lässt. Also wie zB bei Diemai, die offenen Enden ins Rohr mit eingegossen, sodass das Teil wie en Schneebesen aussieht. Dann rutscht der Köderretter bis zum Köder, die Schlaufen des Stahlseis allerdings würden über den Köder rutschen und sich in den Drillingen verfangen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass der nix fürs Uferangeln ist. Die Ketten werden einfach nur nach unten hängen und nicht in die Nähe der Drillinge kommen. Eine Lösung dafür wüsste ich aber auch. Und zwar, wenn man ein paar Schlaufen Stahlseil nach hinten abstehn lässt. Also wie zB bei Diemai, die offenen Enden ins Rohr mit eingegossen, sodass das Teil wie en Schneebesen aussieht. Dann rutscht der Köderretter bis zum Köder, die Schlaufen des Stahlseis allerdings würden über den Köder rutschen und sich in den Drillingen verfangen.
> 
> Gruß Steffen


 
Der rutscht nicht unbedingt bis zum Köder durch , da durch sein Gewicht die Schnur durchhängt , ..........wenn der Köder am Grund liegt , wird's nicht funzen , ....wenn er erhöht an einem Ast u. Ä. hängt , geht's wohl eher .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## flor61 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Tja, wer von unbekannten Ufern aus mit teuren Kunstködern fischt, selber schuld. Ich habe durch so einen Köderretter vom Ufer aus mal mit meinem Kunstköder noch mindestens 30m Schnur eingebüßt. Da wurde sie wohl schon beim Einhängen beschädigt. Also, für mich ist dieses Teil nichts. Ich erkunde erst mal mit Billigkram den Untergrund, bevor ich die Hightech-Teile zum Einsatz bringe. Bei Boot reicht doch in der Regel gegen den Wurf fahren, den Köder überfahren und dann ist er in der Regel schon gelöst.

Trotzdem :vik:

Petri Heil

Aber davon abgesehen, saubere Arbeit. Hut ab


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

So hab mir mal noch einen gebaut.

Die Stahlseile sind auf der Rückseite verschweißt und auf der Vorderseite nochmals zur Sicherheit verlötet.#6

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/6826/bild0103.jpg

http://img832.*ih.us/img832/4619/bild0104m.jpg

Cheers


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*



flor61 schrieb:


> Tja, wer von unbekannten Ufern aus mit teuren Kunstködern fischt, selber schuld. Ich habe durch so einen Köderretter vom Ufer aus mal mit meinem Kunstköder noch mindestens 30m Schnur eingebüßt. Da wurde sie wohl schon beim Einhängen beschädigt. Also, für mich ist dieses Teil nichts. Ich erkunde erst mal mit Billigkram den Untergrund, bevor ich die Hightech-Teile zum Einsatz bringe. Bei Boot reicht doch in der Regel gegen den Wurf fahren, den Köder überfahren und dann ist er in der Regel schon gelöst.
> 
> Trotzdem :vik:
> 
> ...


 
Ich mache das vom Ufer aus auch immer so , ......erst 'mal mit'm Eigenbaublinker erkunden , bevor die guten Wobbler 'rankommen !

Bei uns kommst du mit mit'm Boot gegen die Zugrichtung fahren oft nicht weit , .........bei Hängern in Totholz mag das ja gut funktionieren , nicht aber bei im Sediment eingesunkenem Zivilisationsmüll ! 

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

@Slick: genau so meinte ich das!!! :q Hätte nur dünneres Seil genommen, könnte sein dass dieses zu strack ist, um sich am Köder vorbeizudrücken, aber ich denke das wird schon funzen.
Und mit dem Durchrutschen bis zum Köder hab ich auch nicht viel bedenken, solang der Hänger keine 40m weit weg ist in einem 1m tiefen Tümpel. Zur Not, und das hab ich auch schonmal ausprobiert, kann man den Köderretter einfach werfen. Ungefähr dort hin, wo der Köder liegt, und absinken lassen. Könnte auch den gewünschten Erfolg bringen (oder den zusätzlichen Verlust des Köderretters, je nach Hinderniss :q ).
Wärs mir aber Wert bei nem teuren Kunstköder, und noch mehr bei einem meiner Eigenbauten ;-)

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Hat gerade nur das Stahlseil zur Hand,aber ist schön flexible und nicht zu dick find ich und du willst ja auch bissle Power auf den Kunstköder bringen,daher past das schon.:m


Cheers


----------



## Moerser83 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Schönes Teil haste da gemacht, welchen durchmesser haste den Draht genommen?
Werd mir wohl auch mal einen machen.

Hat deine Frau den schon gesehen?

Sieht ja schon aus wie ein Monsterschneebesen:q


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

ich hatte auch mal so ein teil.
fand ich nicht hilfreich beim angeln vom ufer aus, hängt zu sehr durch, die ketten baumeln ins leere.

zum schluss hat der sich bombensicher in einem äußerst unwilligen baum oder so verhängt. jetzt bräuchte ich einen köderretter-retter.

aber sehen gut aus die beiden #6


----------



## Slick (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Schönes Teil haste da gemacht, welchen durchmesser haste den Draht genommen?
> Werd mir wohl auch mal einen machen.
> 
> Hat deine Frau den schon gesehen?
> ...



Jap,

sie meinte auch das wäre ein schöner Schneebesen. :q
Die Drähte haben einen Durchmesser von 3mm.

Cheers


----------



## peterpanik (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderretter Eigenbau*

Hi!
Ich hatte auch mal einen köderretter, fürs uferangeln war der aber fast nicht zu gebrauchen, vielleicht noch für den DEK aber nix für nen fluss!, Dafür ist der viel zu schwer!

Ich wollte mir für die nächste saison einen neuen Bauen aus nem kleinen Karabiner und Ketten. Mit einm geringeren Gewicht müsste es etwas besser gehen, als mit diesen schweren teilen! 
Was denkt ihr?


----------

